
Pierre Deligne's Abel Prize winning work - Tim Gowers' description - ColinWright
http://gowers.wordpress.com/2013/03/20/pierre-deligne-wins-the-2013-abel-prize/
======
ColinWright
I would normally link to the description itself rather than the blog post, but
haven't done so for two reasons:

1\. Gowers' blog is excellent, and deserves reading. It is eclectic, and
occasionally very specific and deep, but every now and again something
accessible pops up that's of general interest

2\. The paper is a PDF, and I refuse to submit PDFs for the Scribd scum to
appropriate. Yes, I'm biased, but I find what Scribd does to be reprehensible,
so I refuse to feed it.

